# Halter for halter classes



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going to show my Quarter horse in a halter class at a laid-back open show this month. Since I do not have any western clothes, I'm going to wear hunt seat attire. I have a plain leather halter, and I also have a fancy show halter, and a leather lead and chain. Which halter should I use?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

For showing English, I was told a clean black leather halter. 

Western is the discipline where you want the fancy-schmancy "bling" halter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> For showing English, I was told a clean black leather halter.
> 
> Western is the discipline where you want the fancy-schmancy "bling" halter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok. The fancy one is new, I bought it for my western two year old. The plain one is brown (also has a nameplate.) Would that work?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

If you are showing in English clothes, you should present your horse in an English bridle if it is older than 2 yrs old, if younger a nice leather halter, and preferably neatly braided. You can either hold the reins to present that way, or attach a connector to a nice leather lead rope and braid the reins onto the last braid or so by the withers.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

So, I know on a breed circuit, like AQHA, all the halter exhibitors are decked out in western gear. For smaller, open shows, everyone is too; I was just going to go for it, even if it was 'wrong,' but you're saying that English halter is a 'thing' and can be mixed with 'regular' or western halter? Does it matter? Sorry, my question is hard to explain.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've seen some shows around here that have a Hunter Model class (where I know you show in a bridle), plus a halter class. This show just has halter.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Why not ask the show administrator?

We have a schooling show at my barn. My BO runs it. I asked her about halter etiquette and she said as long as my horse and I are neatly presented, it doesn't matter if we have a leather halter or the correct clothing. Heck, she even said I was fine to show western pleasure in my Aussie saddle (only saddle I have that fits my horse).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bumping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you doing showmanship, or actual halter, which is way different.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Are you doing showmanship, or actual halter, which is way different.


The class is called 'stock horse halter'


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you scrounge up nice jeans, a button-up shirt, and a plain hat? Stock horse halter sounds very indicative of stock horse showing, which is western. If you were showing him english, putting him in an open halter or hunter halter would be more appropriate. Do you have to go into this class? If you're not prepared, why bother. Save your time and money, give yourself a little more warm-up for the events you are prepared for.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

If I were to show English halter, should I use a halter or bridle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Stock horse meaning something like a Quarter horse. There's also a gaited breed class.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Have you contacted the show administrator yet?

The contact info should be listed on either the show's website or the class list for the show itself.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, I can show English halter at this show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

